# Quad Bike adaptation to Hive mover



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

There are very few shortcuts in engineering.

When ever I have an idea such as yours, I first start with a concept drawing.
This does not have to be anything too fancy. Draw up a cartoony side view of the quad with the forks on the ground and at maximum height.
Include rough measurements of pivot points and frame members.
This first crude step reveals many flaws in your original vision of the final product. Sometimes, this step can also produce better design.

Right off the bat, I encourage you to ascertain the maximum weight of the load you intend to lift and while you are taking these preliminary measurements, find the load center distance from the front axle will be.
That is your fulcrum point. It may well be (probably) that even without including the weight of the forks and lift apparatus, you will be seriously lacking in sufficient counter weight. 
The weight on the driverside of the fulcrum point must exceed the maximum possible load by a sizable percentage.. Or you and the hives will end up in a pile face down.
How much weight is the suspension capable of handling? The tires?

Anyway, once the chicken scratching part is out of the way, I begin to draw it up in Auto CAD as a concept and from there make and replace dimensioned part drawings.
Most parts that you will purchase like bearings , pins cylinders, etc have drawings on line that you can include. 
Part drawings go to the machine shop.
Then I go and pick up the parts for assembly. 

Remember, there are few shortcuts in engineering. If you get it wrong you may end up spending a bunch of time and money and only the hard learned lesson to show for it. TAKE YOUR TIME and be careful!
If you work carefully through your project to success, you will enjoy your machine doubly, every time you use it.
Good luck!


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought about the same concept a few years ago as they make a forklift attachment. I don't think the quad will have the weight or the height required to load hives even two way pallet. I gave up on the idea pretty quick and used a hand truck until I could afford a loader.

That being said I did an internet search and Wildhare makes a hydraulic attachment for ATVs. Lifts up to 300 pounds- Might work pretty well for 2 way pallets.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Harry is right about doing a face plant with not enough counterweight.

A quick test for viability would be to estimate your hoist and payload weight, and place that much in sand bags on the plow. Can the axle easily take that? If so, you have a shot at this.

And don't worry about Harry's feelings if it does work.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Back in the saddle (Mar 11, 2013)

I should probably mention that these are bigger bikes. The small one is a 450 and the bigger is a two rider 700. They have 2 inch receivers to mount a counterweight. Also, quads are legal on the roads here so I intend to pull a trailer of supers around to tend the yards. I see no reason why the destination shouldn't be fun.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Me and my dad made something similar with an old mower. It works quite well for moving four way pallets around. It will lift about 550 lbs 
https://www.facebook.com/Miss-BEE-Haven-Apiary-519851231447309/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe this link will work. 
https://youtu.be/Dt8p4BgsCT4


----------



## Back in the saddle (Mar 11, 2013)

Actually, your videos DO in fact inform my design. Are you operating the mast tilt with an acutator? I had already concluded that I'd have to anchor the top of the mast to the rear of the bike. Using that as the anchor for the tilt was smart. I LOVED the zero turn mower as the drive unit, that was inspired. Now I'm rethinking the whole idea...lol


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, it's contented with a linear actuator at the top so the mast will tilt in and out. I would say it's a necessity the forklift would be almost useless without it. Even just a little difference in the ground slope and you can't get the forks in the pallet so being able to tilt the mast is real nice. That one is a 1000# actuator and works very well. It's a little slower than some of the lower weight actuators but it will hold the weight of double deep heavy hives. I've used it now for 4-5 years moving my bees to Orange, Gallberry, and Pepper. I've got a little over $500 in it mainly because I had to buy tires and a muffler so for a little time and money it has served me well. I'm up to about 140 hives now and thinking seriously about getting a real forklift. Mainly so I can move honey easier. My little forklift works fine for moving pallets of bees even heavy double deeps but, it is real easy to over load with supers of honey and I would like something I can move barrels with.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Johng 
do you still have a part number on the 1000# actuator and some Basic drawings of the lift in General. 
David


----------



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

johng said:


> Maybe this link will work.
> https://youtu.be/Dt8p4BgsCT4


Watching this was the highlight of my week. Hands down.


----------

